# Nice speck



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Went down to Ochlocknee Bay today (South of Tallahassee) and trolled some banks, found tons of mullet and some barely underslot reds. I kept getting huge strikes where half of my gulp was bitten off, one cast hit the water and immediately the entire gulp was gone, I use owner jigheads with the twist ons, so I was pretty amazed that something could have ripped the whole gulp off that fast. Turned out to be some nice specks in the mid 20s range. The one photographed was about 23" and was pretty hefty (I forgot to weight it before I gave it to a guy in a kayak). Before we left, something started tearing the mullet apart, I've heard of tarpon showing up but not biting, but it was more than likely some jacks or big reds. Regardless, my damn trolling motor died so I couldn't get to them in time.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice Speck Bro!


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

man nice fish i lived in tally and fished that are my entire life however more in the st. matks area but nice fish keep up the reports


----------

